# Omg really?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Finally got back the IBGA goats papers today from ABGA.

Should have received 3 IBGA transfers and 1 2013 doeling.

Only got 2 of them back, and said the 3rd one had to be sent by original owner!

OMG my DAUGHTER is the original OWNER!!! :crazy:

I even put a cover page in the packet when I sent them telling them that the goat is my daughters not to put her under my son's name <the others are in his name>.

But also, where is the 3mo doelings papers?

Geesh.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you will be making a phone call on Monday.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Sounds like you will be making a phone call on Monday.


Yep. I did email them, so I'll give them a chance to reply. I'm not mad about it, I guess that's just been my luck the past couple of days lol
I know it'll get worked out. I was just hoping to have them all come together, so that I can get the papers to the person who bought some of them, and make sure we have my daughters yearlings paper in good order since she's showing her in 4-H.
We have 2 more goats to register with ABGA from IBGA, I plan on sending out their registration papers in about a week <waiting on one of them to kid>.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I did an online app to become a member and they took two weeks to take the money out of my bank acct in the mean time something came through i called and asked when they would take the payment out they said they would call me to tell me when and today i get a paper saying declined apply again I know they are really busy right now but i have to call come Monday


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> I did an online app to become a member and they took two weeks to take the money out of my bank acct in the mean time something came through i called and asked when they would take the payment out they said they would call me to tell me when and today i get a paper saying declined apply again I know they are really busy right now but i have to call come Monday


That's very frustrating. I know they are busy, but whew.

On my kids goats papers...1 of them that they processed fine for my son..was the twin of the one we sent for my daughter  If the goats weren't related I could understand, but they are twin sisters lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Man what a mess, sorry they messed up. 

I would call them, emailing may get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dosent really sound like abga to mess up. Hmmm Maby a technology break down/mess up?

The 3rd one might still be being working on but they wanted to get the ohter 2back to you.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I think ABGA is going to be in disarray for a while trying to transfer all the ibga goats. I'd definately call them vs email especially if time is of the essence. Well at least you can register them, correct? I don't remember we had this conversation so long ago (well a few months ago anyway). My doelings buck is full blood USBGA all 4 of his grandparents are dual reg. but I can't get him registered!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I had a problem with them a while back. I called and asked them (I don't know who it was but she was difficult to understand) if I would have to send in a transfer application on a doeling if I owned the doe. I thought I did but they said I didn't need one. I checked online a couple weeks later and saw that the doeling was listed under the original owners name instead of mine. So I called again and Maria was really sweet and helpful. She gave me the information I needed and said she would hold the papers for me and asked me to let her know after I faxed the transfer application. I would definitely recommend asking for her when you call or emailing her directly.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I have for sure noticed they are a little more unorganized than they used to be. Maybe they hired some new help, since they have more work to do with IBGA closing. But I had problems with some things and a friend of mine did. They fixed the problems, but I can just tell things are a little more unorganized right now.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have heard stories of people getting frustrated with ABGA, but my own experience is they are "typically friendly Texas people". Call them on the phone and be cheerful and polite and they have gone out of their way to give me good service.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the most important thing is to remember they are people and they make mistakes


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, here we are almost to June and still haven't gotten my daughters goat paper back. 
I'm not super mad or anything, but geesh, I never expected this to be so complicated!

We got the paper on a % doeling we sold, the day before yesterday. So when the envelope came today I thought oh good, my daughters goat's registration paper.

Nope. They said we didn't give $10 for a herd prefix <she is sharing her brother's herd prefix - he is a JABGA member, she is not>.
I was like REALLY?!  When I called a month ago, I talked to someone and they said the kids could share a herd prefix, but never said I had to send in $10. I wish they would have told me that. If it were an 'individual' I would have sent the $$ in knowing a herd prefix is needed.

I think what made this part a little more frustrating though, was, I called a month ago and talked to someone about the mistake. They said the kids can share a herd prefix as well, but never said anything about having to send in the $10 in order for my daughter to be able to share the herd prefix with my son, and they said they'd get the papers taken care of ASAP.

So naturally about a month later <last week>, I called to get an update on where those papers were at.
I was told they were in proofing, and again no one mentioned $10.

I wish they would have at least called or emailed me, would, IMO have been cheaper to call/email then have to send out a large envelope with JABGA application/bill, especially when I had told them before that she isn't going to be a member this year.

I was able to pay it over the phone, but whew, what a mess.

At least now, I think we're on the right track, and should get the paper soon. But I really did need her registration paper back by Monday....that's the day we turn all the 4-H breeding goat forms in to the 4-H leader.

Needless to say, I hope and pray never to go through this again.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm impatiently waiting for papers back on a buck we bought. It's been about a month since I sent them in and almost 2 weeks since the check went through. I check the ABGA website every day to see if its done yet. Next time Hoosier when you register your own kids do it on their website. I had 4 of them and they had them mailed back to me in 1 week. If you tell me your doelings name I can look it up and see if it's done yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I hate it when registries mess up! I sent a bucks papers into ABGA in September and I didn't get the papers back until February!!! AND they put it in the wrong name, SO now I have sent them back to be put in my name so I can register the kids I have out of him! Grrrrr! What a mess. AND came to find out the breeder I bought him from forgot to tattoo him. WTF! I know its the right buck I wanted because he was the only traditional one they had so it IS him, and I know the bucks parents so I could DNA at any time. But really? Now I have to tattoo him and its a retarded tattoo I don't even have enough duplicate letters for! ABGA messed up in the first place letting her have repeating letters in her tattoo.

But its ok, your not the only one in a mess of paperwork.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We recently registered two percentages does from IBGA to ABGA. My daughter had two different herd prefixes because the original one we got from IBGA was not available from ABGA, so they assigned her a different one. Just FYI - if this is your situation, apparently we have to re-tattoo the ABGA prefix on the goat's ear with the IBGA prefix, so there will be two tattoos on that ear. Ugh.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thankfully the kids herd prefix was available.

BUT....

My daughter got her yearling doe's registration paper in the mail today.

Except...

She is listed as the breeder, and my son is listed as the Owner!!!! 

WTH...really? now I have to contact them AGAIN  All they had to do was copy the information on the IBGA paper.

I paid $10 for my daughter to have a herd prefix, just so the goat would be registered in my son's name?


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Now after reading this thread I wonder how long it will take my sons does papers to just get transferred into his name? They have already cashed our check 2 weeks ago & still nothing. Glad we aren't in any hurry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just got of the phone with ABGA about the bucks papers I sent back, along with a transfer and his kids papers, they told me on the tenth that they got them and they would be process and sent back asap because of the whole ordeal from earlier. Well just called with a where are they? And they said that they are still working on papers from the 3rd and that they'd get to mine within 2 weeks, and the turn around time after that is about 2 weeks! I have people waiting for the kids papers, and they refuse to take the kids and pick up the papers when they get here. 
Great, now I gotta feed a bunch of kids for another month! They were supposed to be gone in March..... that's 3 months of extra unnecessary-ness .

Now ADGA on the other hand received my papers a day sooner and they are many states over more, and I got my papers back correct and in 6 days of them receiving them. But ADGA has their stuff together, they been a registry since 1901. 

ABGA is pretty new, I don't think they've even got 35 years under their belt.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am no ABGA fan but, they have assumed an entire herd book of another registry. Expect delays unless you pay for rush processing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

slower than molasses on a winter morn...they get hundreds of papers to process daily...I cant imagine..but I do believe it time to hire some help...normal wait time is 6 -8 weeks..grab some coffee and sit back..its a long ride..


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have not had any trouble with ABGA. I have always gotten my papers back within 2 weeks of sending them....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with GTAllen, they did acquire a lot with the IBGA goats. It's okay if they are a couple of weeks behind on it, etc.
It's just the mixups that are a bit frustrating for me with this one particular doe's papers. They knew the goat needed to stay in my daughters name, so I don't know why they registered her to my son? I went through the whole ordeal of needing to pay $10 for my daughter to be able to share a herd prefix with her brother for this goat.

I know they are working hard to try and make everyone happy, so I am not mad about it, definitely not trying to put them down either. But I was really hoping it wouldn't have taken so long, or had this mixup with the 1 doe. 

I did send in another doe's paper to be transferred to ABGA on 5/9 and just saw it on my bank statement as coming through today. Hopefully we'll get it soon so we can register that does kids  

I'm sure now that they are getting into the process of things with IBGA goats, it will be smoother going.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I never received a reply to my email.

Finally called today, and talked to someone else, and she said I have to send this paper back plus a copy of the IBGA paper. I asked her since it's a mistake they made, why can't I just shred it and they sent out a CORRECT paper, since they have a copy of the goats IBGA paper on file and can clearly see the mistake. 
She said they can't do that, so I have to spend MORE $$ AND TIME sending this stuff back, and have to wait more time to receive it.

This has turned beyond frustrating.

I told her I need the papers back by the kids first show, and she said I would have to pay for rushed shipping. Umm, it was NOT my mistake so I will definitely put a note that I shouldn't be liable for any extra fees. 
I don't like to be snotty or anything, but this has just been ridiculous


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Well I never received a reply to my email.
> 
> Finally called today, and talked to someone else, and she said I have to send this paper back plus a copy of the IBGA paper. I asked her since it's a mistake they made, why can't I just shred it and they sent out a CORRECT paper, since they have a copy of the goats IBGA paper on file and can clearly see the mistake.
> She said they can't do that, so I have to spend MORE $$ AND TIME sending this stuff back, and have to wait more time to receive it.
> ...


Call back, maybe you will get someone more understanding. Or ask to speak to who ever is in charge. Worth a try.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh! tell me about it,
I sent my papers in on 3/17/13 this year, they just told me that stuck them in the mail on the 24th this month! FINALLY!!! 
I will be B*tching a blue streak if the screw it up AGAIN! UGHHHHG.
I have been going back and forth with them since sepember last year!
Finally gonna get the kids out of here!!! Yeah!
The people refused to even take my word and application for reg. copy before they took the kids. The only want to come get them once I get the papers, grrrr, they're just gonna have to send them back to be put in their name anyway....

My awesome plan for next year is brilliant!
Sell the kids with out papers, JUST the application, I'll fill out the pedigree stuff, sign it, and give it to them to send in and have in their name from the get go! Win win for me, cause I won't have to pay $16 to file it, hurry up and wait, and they wont have to wait double time to get them back, so they wont miss out on shows! :leap:
And I wont have to feed those little piggies for 6 months like what happened this time!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^LOL! I love that plan!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> ^LOL! I love that plan!


It's gonna be great!
A winning plan I think! And I should TOTALLY name one of the kids that, Winning Plan. I already have a doe named Winning Colors.

And my buck I am selling this year, "Goober Smooches", can't wait to send him off to the other breeder and have her show him. I'm gonna get a kick out of it if he wins, they have to announce what goat won and why, gonna love it. They'd be so thrilled to say it I bet.
"and taking _____ place is Goober Smooches and his son, Goober Lips McGee":ROFL:
:laugh:
Ive always been one to embarrass the judges like that, hehehe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL that's funny! Goober Smooches LOL I could just hear it now lol

A breeder we bought 2 does from last year gave us the application and we sent it in. IMO that's the best way to go for all involved especially if kids need papers back by a certain time.
The doeling we bought my daughter this year, the breeder did send the paperwork in, and he sent us the registration paper in the mail. The nice thing about being on the receiving end is, my daughter isn't an ABGA member, so it'll only cost me $10 to transfer the goat, where it would have cost me $32 to register her.

I guess I'll send off the new goats paper to be transferred when I send off the incorrect paper back. I'll make sure to get copies of everything, but whew, what a headache. 

We still have 1 more doe to transfer from IBGA, and as soon as my son gets paper back from the last one we sent in, then we have 3 kids to register.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Now, everyone has said ABGA took on IBGA's papers, why? I heard they closed their books several years ago, and they wouldn't register anything from another registry, or didnt already have a pedigree on ABGA's books, with the exception being precentage does.
Someone fill me in?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Now, everyone has said ABGA took on IBGA's papers, why? I heard they closed their books several years ago, and they wouldn't register anything from another registry, or didnt already have a pedigree on ABGA's books, with the exception being precentage does.
> Someone fill me in?


IBGA shut its doors so ABGA agreed to take on the registry vs the people with IBGA registered goats now being left with commercial stock.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, and I sent in the paperwork for the one goat I am having issues with on Feb 1st to get her registered in ABGA. 

GTAllen - I will most likely call again, or email Sandy. I don't like going over anyone's head, or making a big stink about it, but I just don't understand how this latest mistake was made.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Its a miracle!!!! I got my papers back, AND they aren't messed up!!!! Yippy!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Geesh, I guess we just have the worst luck...

June 3rd I registered 2 of my son's goat kids from a set of triplets. June 17th I registered the 3rd one from that set.

it's July 18th and we've received nothing. $$ is still in the bank.
I called a while back and they told me they were running about 2 weeks behind. So she emailed me proof that we filed for registration <thanks to yahoo new email, somehow that email got deleted UGH!>.

So here we are 6 weeks after registering on line. I called yesterday and the woman I spoke with said they were working on June 3rd papers yesterday. She was very helpful though, pulled the file and said they'd do all 3 kids together, and that my son should receive their papers within a week.

So today, the ABGA announces they are closing at noon today and will be out on meetings until Monday? Hmm... now makes me wonder if my son will actually get those papers? 
I just checked again, and nothing, and kids still aren't listed on line.

I can understand things happen, but we have had '0' luck with ABGA this year. I think the only paper we ever got back in a timely manner was the first ones we sent off that was a transfer and 50% doe.

We are selling one of the babies, and I'd like the paper back in time to go with her.

Guess we'll see... but Monday will be 7 weeks since registration of the first 2.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I'm sorry, that sounds like my luck....hopefully my Murphy's Law isn't spreading! I had nice service from them after I put a letter in with my applications saying they messed up the first time and I want this straightened out. They were so nice after that


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I know it takes time to make the registrations but 7 weeks is crazy. I think it has to do with people sending lots of registrations in at once and paying the rush fee. It puts all the small orders (5 or less) to the bottom of the pile. Hopefully you get them by Monday but in my experience it's online before I receive the papers in the mail.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I also think a lot of it has to do with the merge. I generally have my papers back in a couple of weeks but I sent the last set in about 3 weeks ago and mine aren't online yet either.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sure it's because of the merge, but they could have at least told me that the first time I called about the papers. The woman I had talked to had assured me they were only about 12 days behind.
It's just the kind of luck I've had so far this year with getting the kids goats registered.

Good news is I just checked, and the babies babies are finally in the system! So hopefully he gets the paperwork on them next week.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

It is getting s little ridiculous. Especially with all of the summer shows going on. Hope they come in for ya! I'm getting a little frustrated with mine too. Two of them are on bred does that I purchased and I can't send off for their kids papers until I get theirs transferred over.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I got mine back in 2 weeks, that is including me mailing the applications to them. They told me once they got my paperwork it would be 2 weeks before they got to it, and another 2 weeks before it got back to me. 

I transferred does I bought 6 years ago, registered this year's kids from them, and transferred the buck that was not in my name at purchase (and was the sire of the kids, and was technically mine 6 months before any papers were filed and messed up the first time)

But I got to register the kids from the buck I bought in September, the buck was registered in the breeders name in February, then in May I sent the bucks papers in, the kid applications, and the doe transfers, I told them the buck was mine in September the breeder messed up, I need the buck, kids, and does registered.
How they did it was, when the breeder sent the bucks papers in her name, they put the date that it was issued in her name, when I sent them back, they kept the date the papers were issued, but changed it to my name.
So I registered the kids without a memo (since he was actually mine the entire time), transferred the buck and the does, with no problem whatsoever. I did include a letter saying what happened with the papers though.

So, I don't think you should have a problem registering the kids, once the back transfer part is dated and signed, you can register the kids whenever you want. The date is the official time the goat became yours. 
When you sent her and the kids papers in, they will just transfer her into your name, and then register the kids immediately after.
I do this all the time with goats


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I may go ahead and send in the kids papers too then.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just checked on line this morning and all 3 babies are in the system now. So I think my son will have his papers in hand next week as promised 

We're selling one of the doelings, keeping the other, and wanting to use the buckling to breed a couple of young does in the fall.

We have 1 more IBGA doe to register with ABGA, once we get her done, then we'll be done with papers this year <unless we buy a buck vs. leasing one lol>.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ugh! Mine still aren't in the system yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*
*

*This is on their website now:*

*American Boer Goat Association Announcement *

*July 12, 2013 *

*Re: Delayed Registrations*

*Attention Members, *

*Due to recent staffing issues within the Registration Department and the increase in the number of Summer registrations and transfers, our turn-around time is now running at *

*25 days. I assure you everything is being done to quickly re-staff the registration department to continue to provide you the level of service you are accustomed to from our Registry.*

*Sincerely, *

*Ervin J. Chavana*

*President 
*


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, saw that on facebook the other day. 
Although my son's goats are in the system, he still doesn't have papers in hand yet, and Monday makes week #7.
So....They are actually almost 50 days behind right? They said they were starting on June 3rd papers when I called the other day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, they don't want to admit it, but, they are more behind, then they are putting on.

I also sent paperwork in and nothing yet for me either. 5 weeks for me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well everyone just needs to write a letter! Lol, I got my stuff back in less than half the time they quoted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh you are so lucky, maybe it was before the big rush.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't say lucky, I'm a Murphy, but maybe it was a fluke, a once in a lifetime thing, lol.
I sent them end of May, so it was well within kidding season registering rush.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, yep, a fluke, LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son got his papers today on all 3 kids. 

But... my daughter also got one, and I was like who in the world could it be for?

Her spotted % doe! I sent that out months ago at the beginning of May and it was just a transfer. Geesh I'd forgotten all about it. 

Did I not say we haven't had any luck?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally!! Slower than the second coming, I swear. They need to hire more people or something.


----------

